# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Αγαπημένα θαλασσινά και καραβολατρικά θέματα - Favorite seaview and shiplovers forum > ''Εις ανάμνηση...'' (Μνημεία, γλυπτά, έργα στα λιμάνια μας) >  ''Εις ανάμνηση...'' (Μνημεία, γλυπτά, έργα στα λιμάνια μας)

## Espresso Venezia

Δεν υπάρχει λιμάνι στη χώρα μας, στο οποίο να μην υπάρχει κάποιο έργο, μνημείο, γλυπτό, που να είναι αφιερωμένο στην Ναυτιλία των Ελλήνων, ή να μας θυμίζει κάποιες ιστορικές της στιγμές.

Ανοίγω λοιπόν αυτό το καινούργιο thread στο οποίο θα μπορούμε να ανεβάζουμε φωτογραφίες και να γράφουμε σχόλια για αυτά τα ''μνημεία'' πολιτισμού.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάνω την αρχή (ελπίζω να ανταποκριθούν και άλλοι φίλοι) με ένα γλυπτό που υπάρχει στο πανέμορφο λιμάνι της Σκιάθου
και είναι αφιερωμένο στον *''Αφανή Σκιαθίτη ναυτικό''*.

Στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία μπορείτε να δείτε την επιγραφή στη βάση του υπέροχου γλυπτού, και στην τρίτη ένα πολύ
όμορφο ανεμολόγιο το οποίο είναι χαραγμένο επάνω του.

Δεν γνωρίζω δυστυχώς τον καλλιτέχνη που το δημιούργησε. Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια από όποιον έχει περισσότερα στοιχεία, ευπρόσδεκτη.

SKIATHOS_1.jpg

SKIATHOS_2.jpg

SKIATHOS_3.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> στην τρίτη ένα πολύ
> όμορφο ανεμολόγιο το οποίο είναι χαραγμένο επάνω του.
> 
> Δεν γνωρίζω δυστυχώς τον καλλιτέχνη που το δημιούργησε. Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια από όποιον έχει περισσότερα στοιχεία, ευπρόσδεκτη.


Αν προσεξεις την 3η φωτο, κατω και δεξια υπαρχει χαραγμενο το ονομα _Αικ Κοσμα Τζαβαρα_ και το ετος _2006_. Λογικα ειναι η καλλιτεχνης και αν οχι τοτε η δωρητρια του εργου.

----------


## captain 83

Η Αικατερίνη Τζαβάρα είναι η γλύπτρια που φιλοτέχνησε το έργο. Είναι αυτή που φιλοτέχνησε και το μνημείο του αφανούς ναύτου στην Καλαμάτα.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά και κάποιο τεύχος του εφοπλιστή είχε ένα μικρό αφιέρωμα στο μνημείο αυτό της Σκιάθου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

'Ενα σημείο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, που μας πάει 67 ολόκληρα χρόνια πίσω.

Βρίσκεται στο πάρκο δίπλα στην εκκλησία του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα, μόλις 50 μέτρα μακριά από την προκυμαία που δένουν τα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού.

Νομίζω δεν χρειάζονται περαιτέρω σχόλια, μιας και η επιγραφή τα λέει όλα.

PIREAS_4.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Κοιτα να δεις που υπηρχε ενα μνημειο στο Πειραια σχετικο με πλοιο και δεν το ξεραμε. Ευχαριστουμε Espresso που το ''ξετρυπωσες'' για μας.

----------


## Leo

Ότι είπε ο ναυτικός κι από μένα Εσπρέσσο. Θα πάω να το δώ, ούτε κι εγώ το γνώριζα αυτό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κοιτα να δεις που υπηρχε ενα μνημειο στο Πειραια σχετικο με πλοιο και δεν το ξεραμε..





> Θα πάω να το δώ, ούτε κι εγώ το γνώριζα αυτό.


Παιδιά δεν παραξενεύομαι που δεν το γνωρίζατε. Κι αυτό γιατί ενώ το δέντρο με την σφηνωμένη λαμαρίνα βρίσκεται -όπως είναι φυσικό- στο πάρκο από το 1941, μόλις τα τελευταία χρόνια αναδείχτηκε όταν και ανακαινίστηκε ο χώρος του πάρκου, οπότε και φτιάχτηκαν πλακόστρωτα, μπήκε η πλάκα που αναγράφει την ιστορία του συμβάντος και μπήκε και μία υποτυπώδης περίφραξη.

Πριν από αυτό, έπρεπε να γνωρίζεις την ύπαρξη αυτού του δέντρου, για να το προσέξεις όταν πέρναγες από το πάρκο. Θυμάμαι η πρώτη φορά που το είχα δει ήταν γύρω στο 1980, μετά από μία αφήγηση του παππού μου για αυτό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο φωτογραφίες από ένα ωραίο σημείο στο λιμάνι της Ελευσίνας, τις οποίες τράβηξα το περασμένο Σάββατο.

Δεν γνωρίζω αν πρόκειται για κάποιο μνημείο, μιας και δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποια διαφωτιστική επιγραφή, ή για απλά κάποια εικαστική παρέμβαση. Ίσως βέβαια το κομμάτι λαμαρίνας που βρίσκεται σε πρώτο πλάνο στο πεζοδρόμιο κάτι να ανέφερε πριν ...σκουριάσει.

Δυστυχώς ενώ είναι κάτι όμορφο σαν παρέμβαση στο χώρο του λιμανιού, φαίνεται εντελώς ξεχασμένο και παραμελημένο, ακολουθώντας την μοίρα των περισσότερων μνημείων (???) στην χώρα μας.  :Sad: 

ALEXANDRA_ELEYSINA_1.jpg 

ALEXANDRA_ELEYSINA_2.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Προκειται για καποιο μικρο φορτηγακι η ισως και νερουλαδικο. Νομιζω οτι το ονομα και το νηολογιο δεν πρεπει να ειναι αληθη. Οπως διακρινεται στην πλωρη, ειναι εμφανες το "_στιγμα του διαλυτη_". Προφανως καπου εκει κοντα διαλυοταν και αποφασιστηκε η πλωρη να γινει εκθεμα στην παραλια της Ελευσινας. Παντως δεν ειναι καθολου κακο, μακαρι να υπηρχαν και περισσοτερα :Very Happy:  

Τωρα οσον αφορα την κατασταση του, ετσι και αλλιως απο σκραπ προερχεται, τι αλλο να του κανουν? Να το ξυσουν και να το βαψουν? Αλλωστε αυτη η σαπιλα, προσδιδει στην πλωρη αυτη σαν εκθεμα αλλη χαρη και νοηματα :Wink: 

Πισω απο τη μαντρα που φαινεται στην φωτο σου, υπαρχει και αλλο εκθεμα, το οποιο ισως σου διεφυγε :Very Happy: . Προκειται για τα ορθια σκαρια που φαινονται στην παρακατω φωτο και νομιζω οτι εχουν να κανουν με μια εκθεση σχετικα με λαθρομεταναστες... :Confused: 

ele.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Παντως δεν ειναι καθολου κακο, μακαρι να υπηρχαν και περισσοτερα... 
> 
> Τωρα οσον αφορα την κατασταση του, ετσι και αλλιως απο σκραπ προερχεται, τι αλλο να του κανουν? Να το ξυσουν και να το βαψουν? Αλλωστε αυτη η σαπιλα, προσδιδει στην πλωρη αυτη σαν εκθεμα αλλη χαρη και νοηματα


Φίλε ναυτικέ συμφωνώ ότι δεν είναι καθόλου κακό, και μακάρι να υπήρχαν και περισσότερα όπως λες κι εσύ. 
Αλλώστε το έγραφα και στο μήνυμα μου : ''είναι κάτι όμορφο σαν παρέμβαση στο χώρο του λιμανιού''.

Τώρα για αυτό που λες για την κατάσταση του, δεν εννοούσα φυσικά να το ξύσουν και να το βάψουν, θα χάλαγε εξάλλου όλη η ομορφιά του.
Απλά όλος ο χώρος αποπνέει μια αίσθηση εγκατάλειψης, δεν υπάρχει όπως είπα μια διαφωτιστική πινακίδα που κάτι να λέει τέλος πάντων, και πριν το φωτογραφίσω σε πληροφορώ ότι απομάκρυνα πάρα πολλά σκουπίδια που βρίσκονταν στο χώρο, για να μην φαίνονται στις φωτογραφίες. (Ναι, μέχρι εκεί φτάνει η τρέλλα μου !!!) :lol:

----------


## nautikos

Μια λεπτομερεια σχετικα με το μνημειο του λιονταριου που ολοι ξερουμε στον Πειραια και πινουμε και κανενα καφεδακι εκει που και που :Very Happy: . Το μνημειο αυτο δεν ειναι ειναι το γνησιο, αλλα αντιγραφο του. Το γνησιο κοσμει την εισοδο της Ναυτικης Διοικησης του παλιου Ναυσταθμου της Βενετιας. Μεταφερθηκε εκει οταν οι Βενετοι κυριαρχουσαν στην ανατολικη Μεσογειο και απο καθε κατακτηση τους μεταφεραν διαφορα μνημεια-τροπαια στη Βενετια. Στην παρακατω φωτο το γνησιο λιονταρι του Πειραια, απο οπου και πηρε το ονομα *Porto Leone*.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα μνημείο που πάρα πολλά χρόνια κοσμεί τον προαύλιο χώρο του *Ναυτικού Μουσείου* στον Πειραιά, στην Μαρίνα Ζέας.

Ο πυργίσκος του θρυλικού υποβρυχίου *''Παπανικολής''*.

Έχω πάρα πολλές αναμνήσεις από τον συγκεκριμμένο χώρο μιας και έχω γεννηθεί στον Πειραιά και από 5 χρονών έμενα στο Πασαλιμάνι.

Τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ. Που πηγαίναμε πιτσιρίκια να παίξουμε μπάλλα, και βλέποντας τον πυργίσκο μας φάνταζε τόσος μεγάλος που νομίζαμε ότι αυτός 
ήταν όλο το υποβρύχιο (!!!), και μάλιστα αυτή η ιδέα μου είχε μείνει για πολλά χρόνια.

Η ακόμα, στο μεγάλο σεισμό του '81, όταν όλος ο κόσμος είχε βγει από τα σπίτια για αρκετές ημέρες και κοιμόντουσαν στα αυτοκίνητα, 
που είχαμε μαζευτεί μια μεγάλη παρέα (μαθητές λυκείου τότε), και με sleeping bags και ...κιθάρες, είχαμε κάνει τον χώρο γύρω από τον *''Παπανικολή''* στέκι μας.

Σε όλους τους φίλους του φόρουμ, αφιερωμένες οι πιο κάτω φωτογραφίες.

PAPANIKOLIS_1.jpg 

PAPANIKOLIS_2.jpg

PAPANIKOLIS_3.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC00591.JPG

DSC00592.JPG
το εικονιζομενο μνημειο που βρισκεται στο ιερο ναο της ευαγγελιστριας (μεγαλοχαρη) στην τηνο, ειναι αφιερομενο στην μνημη για τον τορπιλισμο της ΕΛΛΗΣ ανημερα τον δεκαπενταυγουστο του 1940.

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC00678.JPG
φτανοντας στο λιμανι της τηνου κατα την προσφατη επισκεψη μας ,αντικρυσα αυτο τον επιτυμβιο στυλο-μνημειο. ξερει κανεις που ειναι αφιερωμενο?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είναι αφιερωμένο στους Τηνιακούς που έπεσαν στου Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους

----------


## Leo

Από αυτό το θέμα δεν θα μπορούσε να λείπει το Μνημείο της *" Γυναίκας του Ναυτικού "* που πλέον κοσμεί το λιμάνι του Γαλαξιδίου και θυμίζει σε όλους μας ότι κι οι ναυτικοί έχουν οικογένειες.... Έχετε ποτέ αναρωτηθεί τι σημαίνει αυτός ο αποχαιρετιμός? 

Αφιερωμένη σε όσους έχουν πονέσει και κλάψει αποχαιρετόντας τις οικογένειά τους..... για να μπαρκάρουν.

----------


## DimitrisT

Ένα αφιέρωμα για την εθνική αντίσταση στη Χίο
DSCF0172.jpg

DSCF0173.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Δημητρη αυτό σε ποιά περιοχή βρίσκεται??

Ακομα θα ήθελα να σου πω αν μπορείς να πας να βγάλεις μία φώτο την ''πετρα του ομήρου''

----------


## ελμεψη

Ο "Μιχαλακης", ενας μικρος ψαρας, έργο του Συμιακού γλύπτη Κ. Βαλσάμη
Βρισκεται στο δεξι μερος,στην εισοδο του λιμανιου της Συμης,πολυ κοντα στον φαρο.
DSC04555.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

> Δημητρη αυτό σε ποιά περιοχή βρίσκεται??
> 
> Ακομα θα ήθελα να σου πω αν μπορείς να πας να βγάλεις μία φώτο την ''πετρα του ομήρου''


Το μνημείο είναι απέναντι από το ξενοδοχείο του Χαντρή στα δεξιά του δρόμου  που αν συνεχίσεις ευθεία πας στο κόκκινο φάρο.Όταν πάω Βροντάδο θα βγάλω το υπόσχομαι.

----------


## sylver23

Να σαι καλα δημητρη  σε ευχαριστω και μπραβο για τις φώτο

----------


## pantogias

Η πλώρη από το Αλεξάνδρα στην παραλία της Ελευσίνας:

PA130006p.jpg

----------


## erwdios

Το άγαλμα της ελευθερίας, που βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης και είναι αφιερωμένο στην απελευθέρωση του νησιού και τους αγώνες των ντόπιων κατά τη περίοδο 1912-1922.

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΣ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΝΥΧΤΕΡΙΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΑΛΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑΣ
DSCN0217.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Η πέτρα που όπως λέγεται καθόταν ο Όμηρος και έγραφε τα έργα του.Χάρη σε αυτήν τη πέτρα ονομάστηκε η περιοχή Δασκαλόπετρα στο Βροντάδο της Χίου.Αφιερωμένες πρώτα από όλα στο φίλο και πατριώτη Συλβερ23 και φυσικά σε όλους στο Ναυτιλία.

DSCF0289.jpg

DSCF0290.jpg

DSCF0291.jpg

DSCF0292.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Να σαι καλα Δημητρη,σε ευχαριστω πάρα πολύ

----------


## sylver23

To μνημείο του Αφανή Ναύτη στο Μαρμάρι
(Δωρεά Γεωργίου Μοσχοβή)

P6143224.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Η προτομή του Παύλου Κουντουριώτη στη Χίο.
DSCF1051.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Ένα σχετικά καινουργιο αποκτημα που βρισκεται διπλα στο κεντρικο μεγαλο λιμανι της Ροδου.Το γλυπτο αυτο που δυστυχως δεν ξερω τιτλο ή το ονομα του γλυπτη αποτελειται απο τεσσερα δελφινια.
DSC04004.JPG

DSC04006.JPG

----------


## cataman

Το μνημείο του Ναύτη στο λιμάνι της Νεάπολης Βοιών Λακωνίας.

mnimio_nayti.JPG
mnimio_nayti1.JPG
Κάπου έχω βάλει τίς φωτό που έχω τραβήξει όταν ήμουν εκεί αλλά δεν τις βρίσκω. Οπότε μέχρι να τις βρώ βάζω αυτές που βρήκα απο το site: http://www.vion.gov.gr/

----------


## DimitrisT

Κωνσταντίνος Κανάρης στον κήπο της Χίου.
IMG_0263.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Η κολωνα η οποια βρισκεται στην γεφυρα που ενωνει τις δυο μεριες του κολπου του αργοστολιου.Σε δυο διαφορετικες γωνιες ληψεις. Με φοντο το Αργοστολι και κατω απο τον ηλιο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Η Προτομή του Κωνσταντίνου Κανάρη στα Λημνιά της Χίου (42Km από την πόλη της Χίου).
DSCF1945.jpg

----------


## Leo

Η γοργόνα και ο μάγκας? 
Στην παραλία Κίνι της Σύρου το δειλινό της 8 Αυγ. 2009. ένα δειλινό μενεξεδένιο!!!!!

PICT7004.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Ένα μνημειο σκαλισμενο πανω σε βραχο στο λιμανι της Συμης λογω της ενσωματωσης των Δωδεκανησων με την υπολοιπη Ελλαδα στις 8/5/1945.Εκεινη την ημερα υπογραφτηκε η συνθηκη παραδωσης τους στη Συμη.
DSC09549.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

> 'Ενα σημείο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, που μας πάει 67 ολόκληρα χρόνια πίσω.
> 
> Βρίσκεται στο πάρκο δίπλα στην εκκλησία του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα, μόλις 50 μέτρα μακριά από την προκυμαία που δένουν τα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού.
> 
> Νομίζω δεν χρειάζονται περαιτέρω σχόλια, μιας και η επιγραφή τα λέει όλα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2323


Τώρα που το διάβασα δεν ξέρω αν το παρακάτω έχει θέση εδώ 
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Clan_Fraser_(1938)



The *SS Clan Fraser* was a British cargo steamer. She was bombed and sunk in the Second World War whilst supporting allied operations in the Mediterranean

History
_Clan Fraser_ was built by Greenock Dockyard Co., Greenock and launched on 20 December 1938. She was completed in 1939 and entered service with Clan Line Steamers Ltd, of London, who homeported her in Glasgow. She was one of the Cameron class. With the outbreak of the Second World War, she was used to support allied operations in the Mediterranean, and was one of the three merchant ships used in Operation Collar, a convoy to supply Malta and Alexandria. An attempt by the Italians to intercept the ships led to the Battle of Cape Spartivento, after which _Clan Fraser_, and her sister SS _Clan Forbes_ continued on to Malta.
_Clan Fraser_ continued to operate in the Mediterranean until April 1941. On 6 April, Adolf Hitler launched the invasion of Greece. That day, German Luftwaffe bombers attacked shipping in Piraeus harbour. _Clan Fraser_ was in the port at the time, delivering arms and 250 tons of TNT explosives. She was one of the ships hit, and was destroyed when the TNT in the hold exploded at 3.15 a.m. She sank in the harbour, with six killed and nine wounded. Her master, Capt J.H. Giles was one of the survivors. The shock of the blast was felt fifteen miles away in Athens, doors were blown in; while windows were shattered in Psihiko. White hot debris detonated the ΤΝΤ in other ships moored nearby, and set other ships, and buildings ashore, on fire. By morning the port had been severely damaged.

CareerName:SS _Clan Fraser_Operator:Clan Line Steamers Ltd, LondonBuilder:Greenock Dockyard Co., GreenockYard number:435Launched:20 December 1938Completed:1939Fate:Bombed and sunk on 6 April 1941General characteristicsClass and type:Cameron class steam merchant shipTonnage:7,529 tonsLength:463.7 feetBeam:63 feetDraught:29.9 feetPropulsion:steam, triple expansion engines and LP turbine
1,370 nhpSpeed:17.5 knots

----------


## Leo

Το μνημείο του αφανούς ναύτη στην Ερμούπολη, Σύρου.

P1220780.jpg
Λυπάμαι που οι συνθήκες του χώρου και του μνημείου δεν επιτρέπουν κοντινότερη λήψη.... παρόλο που είναι δίπλα στην αποβάθρα των *ξένων* επισκεπτών. Είναι ..... επιεικώς απαράδεκτο από άποψης περιποίησης και σεβασμού στον Έλληνα Ναυτικό.

----------


## erwdios

Το σύμβολο του δήμου Μεγίστης (Καστελόριζο). Βρίσκεται δίπλα στον κόκκινο φάρο στην ανατολική πλευρά του λιμανιού του Καστελόριζου. Συμβολίζει την αγάπη και την προσήλωση του νησιού στη θρησκεία και τη ναυτική του παράδοση.

----------


## erwdios

Τα δελφίνια που κοσμούν το λιμάνι του Καστελόριζου. Δωρεά του Δήμου Αθηναίων στην εσχατιά της πατρίδας μας.

----------


## erwdios

Μιας και πιάσαμε τα δελφίνια, άλλο ένα γλυπτό με δελφίνια που δίνει άλλο τόνο στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου.

----------


## erwdios

Ένα άγαλμα που στηνόταν αυτό το καιρό στο λιμάνι της Σύμης. Μάλλον είναι αφιερωμένο στους σφουγγαράδες του νησιού.

----------


## sylver23

Στην μνήμη των 
Ευστράτιος Φωτιάδης - Κυβερνήτης
Λέντης Ηλίας - Συγκυβερνήτης
Σαφάντι Μαγκεντ - Ιατρός
Κουρούλης Ιωάννης - Διασώστης

11-2-2003 (λανθασμένα το μνημείο γράφει 2004)

P8277758.jpg

Ας θυμηθούμε το περιστατικό με δύο λόγια

«Παίρνω το 33 για να προσγειωθώ…», είναι οι τελευταίες λέξεις του κυβερνήτη του ελικοπτέρου του ΕΚΑΒ προς τον πύργο ελέγχου του αεροδρομίου της Ικαρίας. Όλα βαίνουν καλώς, η ώρα είναι 00.20 και ο υπεύθυνος του πύργου ελέγχου βλέπει το ελικόπτερο να προσεγγίζει το νησί.
Δεν έχει αναφερθεί οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα και το αεροσκάφος αναμένεται σε λίγα λεπτά να ακουμπήσει το έδαφος. Ξαφνικά χάνεται από τον ορίζοντα. Ο πιλότος δεν απαντά στις επανειλημμένες κλήσεις του πύργου ελέγχου. Η Πολεμική Αεροπορία επιβεβαιώνει ότι το ελικόπτερο του ΕΚΑΒ χάθηκε από τα ραντάρ…



Αμέσως ενημερώνεται το Ενιαίο Κέντρο Συντονισμού Έρευνας και Διάσωσης. Σαράντα λεπτά μετά τα μεσάνυχτα ξεκινάει μεγάλη επιχείρηση από θάλασσα, στεριά και αέρα για τον εντοπισμό του ελικοπτέρου και των τεσσάρων επιβαινόντων σε αυτό. Συμμετέχουν τα παραπλέοντα στον τόπο του συμβάντος πλοία, δύο ναυαγοσωστικά και ένα περιπολικό σκάφος του Λιμενικού Σώματος, ενώ δίνεται εντολή να απογειωθεί ένα C-130 της Πολεμικής Αεροπορίας και ένα Super Puma.
Στη στεριά οι έρευνες γίνονται από αστυνομικούς, πυροσβέστες και πολλούς εθελοντές.
Στις έρευνες προστίθεται μία ώρα αργότερα και το υδρογραφικό σκάφος «Πυθέας» του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού. Ωστόσο, η ώρα περνάει και κανένα ίχνος του ελικοπτέρου δεν φαίνεται.

Το ελικόπτερο είχε ξεκινήσει στις 10/02, λίγο μετά τις 11, από τη Μυτιλήνη προκειμένου να παραλάβει μία ασθενή από την Ικαρία και να τη μεταφέρει στο νοσοκομείο της Σάμου. 

Σύμφωνα με στοιχεία του πορίσματος που βρίσκονται στα χέρια των ιταλικών υπηρεσιών η μηχανική βλάβη είναι η αιτία της πτώσης του ελικοπτέρου του ΕΚΑΒ

----------


## Natsios

Το μνημείο του αφανούς ναύτη στο Γύθειο

DSC01391.JPG

DSC01392.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Στο λιμανι της Σαμης βρισκεται ενα μνημειο που το πιο πιθανον ειναι να ειναι αφιερωμενο στον Ελληνα ναυτικο.Αν γνωριζει καποιος περισσοτερα ας το πει.Δεν καταφερω να βρω καποια επιγραφη που να λεει λεπτομεριες.

DSC08202.JPG

DSC08203.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Να  υποθέσω οτι οι πληροφορίες ήταν στην πλακα που λείπει?:evil:

----------


## ελμεψη

Ενα μνημειο αφιερωμενο στους χαμενους ναυτικους του χωριου του στην Κεφαλονια.

DSC07954.JPG

DSC07957.JPG

----------


## cataman

Ένα μνημείο στην Αμαλιάπολη Μαγνησίας.
Ανδρών Επιφανών Πάσα Γης Τάφος.

P111009_17.JPG
P112009_20.JPG

----------


## NAXOS

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΜΑΡΙΝΟ ΑΝΤΙΓΡΑΦΟ ΤΗΣ" ΣΦΙΓΓΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΝΑΞΙΩΝ" ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΜΕΝΟ ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΛΗΣ ΜΑΣ.
ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΠΟΡΤΑΡΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΟΥΝ ΤΑ "ΣΗΜΑΤΑ" ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ.
ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟΤΥΠΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΙΘΟΥΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΟΥΣΕΙΟΥ ΤΩΝ ΔΕΛΦΩΝ ,ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ " ΔΩΡΟ" ΤΩΝ ΝΑΞΙΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΟ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ

IMG_3153.JPG

IMG_3202.JPG

----------


## naftopoulo

Το πανύψηλο μνημείο προς τιμήν του Ικάρου που δεσπόζει στο λιμάνι του Αγίου Κηρύκου απο τον γλύπτη Νίκο Ίκαρη...

Ag_Khrykos.jpg

Icaros5k.jpg

Sep08#01.JPG

ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΑΓ.ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ.gif

----------


## zozef

Το αγαλμα του αφανη ναυτη στη Χωρα Ανδρου
PC140022NA.JPG

----------


## Leo

Το μνημείο που τιμά τους *Θιακούς ναυτικούς που αγκάλιασε για πάντα το κύμα !...* Λογια απλά, λιτά που προκαλούν ρίγος!

P1280352thiaki.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Το άγαλμα του αφανή ναύτη του Βροντάδου
DSCF4636.jpg

----------


## cataman

Το μνημείο του Αφανούς Ναύτου στο λιμάνι της Καλαμάτας, που φιλοτέχνησε η γλύπτρια Αικατερίνη Τζαβάρα.
Διακρίνεται και το έμβλημα του Ναυτικού Ομίλου Καλαμάτας ''Ποσειδών''. 

DSCF0705.JPG
DSCF0706.JPG

----------


## cataman

> Το μνημείο του αφανούς ναύτη στο Γύθειο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56265
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56266


Πιό δίπλα από το μνημείο αυτό, στην προβλήτα του Γυθείου υπάρχει και αυτό το άγαλμα, κάποιας γοργόνας προφανώς.
Η επιγραφή δεν θυμάμαι τί έγραφε και σε ποιον είναι αφιερωμένο.

P111209_1544.JPG

----------


## erwdios

Κάτι προτότυπο που δεν το λες ακριβώς μνημείο, ούτε και γλυπτό. 
Συμβολίζει όμως το πνεύμα μαχητικότητας και αντίστασης που συναντάς σε όλη την Κρήτη. 
Σούγια Χανίων. Αντιεροπορικό σε αποστρατεία.



Συγχαρητήρια σε όποιον το χε ενθύμιο σπίτι του και το δωσε στο δήμο για να το χαίρονται όλοι (και ιδιαίτερα τα μικρά παιδία, που απασχολούνταν μαζί του).

----------


## Joyrider

Ενα μνημείο για τις γυναίκες της Ευρώπης στο λιμάνι του Πυθαγορείου Σάμου.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ενα μνημείο για τις γυναίκες της Ευρώπης στο λιμάνι του Πυθαγορείου Σάμου.


Ένα μνημείο για τους παντρεμένους άντρες της Ελλάδος να δω πότε θα βάλουν !!

----------


## Joyrider

> Ένα μνημείο για τους παντρεμένους άντρες της Ελλάδος να δω πότε θα βάλουν !!


 

Χαχαχαχαχα ωραίος ο Κωστής.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Μνημείο στο λιμάνι του Πόρου. Η μαρμάρινη επιγραφή γράφει: 
"ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΑΥΤΟ
ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1827
ΥΠΗΡΞΕ Ο ΠΡΩΤΟΣ
ΝΑΥΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ
ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ"
DSC04668.jpg

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Μνημείο στο λιμάνι του Πόρου. Η μαρμάρινη επιγραφή γράφει: 
"ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΑΥΤΟ
ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1827
ΕΩΣ ΤΟ 1830
ΥΠΗΡΞΕ Ο ΠΡΩΤΟΣ
ΝΑΥΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ
ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ"
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121115

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πέρασαν κάπου στα _οκτώ_ χρόνια (!!!!!) από τα παρακάτω δύο ποστ, που είχαν γίνει χάριν της πλώρης του άγνωστου _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ_, η οποία υπάρχει ακόμα και σήμερα ως "εικαστική παρέμβαση" στην παραλία της Ελευσίνας.




> Δύο φωτογραφίες από ένα ωραίο σημείο στο λιμάνι της Ελευσίνας, τις οποίες τράβηξα το περασμένο Σάββατο.
> 
> Δεν γνωρίζω αν πρόκειται για κάποιο μνημείο, μιας και δεν μπόρεσα να βρω κάποια διαφωτιστική επιγραφή, ή για απλά κάποια εικαστική παρέμβαση. Ίσως βέβαια το κομμάτι λαμαρίνας που βρίσκεται σε πρώτο πλάνο στο πεζοδρόμιο κάτι να ανέφερε πριν ...σκουριάσει.
> 
> Δυστυχώς ενώ είναι κάτι όμορφο σαν παρέμβαση στο χώρο του λιμανιού, φαίνεται εντελώς ξεχασμένο και παραμελημένο, ακολουθώντας την μοίρα των περισσότερων μνημείων (???) στην χώρα μας.





> Προκειται για καποιο μικρο φορτηγακι η ισως και νερουλαδικο. Νομιζω οτι το ονομα και το νηολογιο δεν πρεπει να ειναι αληθη. Οπως διακρινεται στην πλωρη, ειναι εμφανες το "_στιγμα του διαλυτη_". Προφανως καπου εκει κοντα διαλυοταν και αποφασιστηκε η πλωρη να γινει εκθεμα στην παραλια της Ελευσινας. Παντως δεν ειναι καθολου κακο, μακαρι να υπηρχαν και περισσοτερα.


Οι φωτογραφίες που είχα τότε παραθέσει, χάθηκαν με τα προβλήματα που προέκυψαν κάποια στιγμή στο φόρουμ. Τις είχα φυλάξει βέβαια στο ψηφιακά μου αρχεία, έτσι μπορούμε να τις ξαναδούμε και να τις θυμηθούμε.

DSCN1503.jpg__DSCN1501.jpg__DSCN1505.jpg

Σήμερα λοιπόν, σε μία από τις σύνηθεις ...ανιχνεύσεις μου στον χώρο του διαδικτύου, έπεσα τυχαία στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία, όπου βλέπουμε στο Ναύπλιο και εν έτει _1988_, το μικρό μότορσιπ _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ_ με ....."σάρκα και οστά" !!!!!

Harald HAEUSLER_flickr_08-1988.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Harald HAEUSLER_

Υπήρξε λοιπόν πράγματι με αυτό το όνομα, και πλέον είναι πολύ πιθανόν να ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα και ο αριθμός νηολογίου που βλέπουμε στις δικές μου φωτό, _Ν.Υ. 179_. Το καραβάκι δηλαδή που βλέπουμε στο Ναύπλιο, να ήταν μια μικρή υδροφόρα νηολογημένη στην Ύδρα.

----------


## erwdios

Το μνημείο του Αφανούς Ναύτη στο λιμάνι της Καρύστου. 

12.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Όσοι έχουν περάσει από τον παραλιακό δρόμο της  Ελευσίνα ίσως να έχουν προσέξει μια πλώρη που έχει τοποθετηθεί ως είδος μνημείου δίπλα στη θάλασσα.

IMG_20170928_121705.jpg IMG_20170928_121626.jpg

Το όνομα ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ και ο αριθμός 179 του νηολογίου Ύδρας, είναι πραγματικοί. Όμως το μόνο που έχω μάθει για την ιστορία του σκάφους ήταν πως στο τέλος της ζωής του είχε μετατραπεί σε αλιευτικό ξιφία. Κατα μια εκδοχή πιο πριν ονομαζόταν ΥΔΡΑ και ήταν τακτικός επισκέπτης του νησιού. Προφανώς όταν οδηγήθηκε για διάλυση - άγνωστο πότε - να προέκυψε η ιδέα για χρήση της πλώρης του ως μνημείου-αξιοθέατου.
Κάθε περαιτέρω πληροφορία ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλα Άρη περισσότερα για το _ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑ_ _εδώ_.

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο, δεν το είχα ξαναδεί ολόκληρο μιας και μόνο στην παρακάτω καρτ ποστάλ είχα εντοπίσει την χαρακτηριστική πλώρη του. Eίναι ενδιαφέρον οτι πέρα από τις άγκυρες στα όκια, βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία που παρέθεσες οτι το  σκαφάκι διέθετε και άλλες δυο τύπου αγγλικού Ναυαρχείου που κάθονταν πάνω στο καμπούνι...

ΒΟΛΟΣ-1.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σίγουρα ενδιαφέρον καραβάκι, και μόνο την πλώρη του να δεις, αναρωτιέσαι τι τάχα ιστορία έκρυβε πίσω του, που κατασκευάστηκε, που ταξίδεψε..... Όσο κι αν έψαξα πάντως σε παλιές καρτ ποστάλ της Ύδρας που έχω στο αρχείο μου, δεν το πέτυχα σε καμία. 

Σε _αυτήν την φωτό_ διακρίνονται και οι τρύπες χαμηλά στην πλώρη που του είχαν κάνει για να το τραβήξουν έξω για διάλυση, στου Σάββα ίσως ή στου Μπακόπουλου. Λογικά στο μέρος που έχει στηθεί το κομμάτι της πλώρης του στην παραλία της Ελευσίνας, δεν αποτελεί ένα είδος ναυτικού μνημείου, αλλά νομίζω στήθηκε ως εικαστική παρέμβαση. Και το λέω αυτό διότι βρίσκεται ακριβώς μπροστά (στην είσοδο) από τους χώρους του παλαιού ελαιουργείου Ελευσίνας που εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (δεκαετίες αν δεν κάνω λάθος) λειτουργεί ως πολιτιστικός χώρος, υπάρχουν αίθουσες εκθέσεων, υπαίθριο θέατρο, γίνονται συναυλίες και άλλες πολιτιστικές εκδηλώσεις.

----------

